
Cost of Privacy - mulander
http://homing-on-code.blogspot.com/2015/10/cost-of-privacy.html
======
fcambus
It seems I cannot post a comment on your blog without being registered on
Google+, so answering here instead.

I enjoy reading your articles on OpenBSD and would indeed appreciate it if you
would move the content to your own server, as the blogspot cookies
notification banner is pretty irritating :)

